

Does a Front End Engineer need to be god at competitive programming?  - gkarthik92

Lets say I&#x27;m an undergraduate looking for a job as a front end engineer. is it essential for me to be good at competitive prigramming?
======
throwaway420
No. Being great at competitive programming can't hurt you and if you manage to
win some competition that might be an extra thing to list on your resume. But
as a front-end engineer you're not likely going to have to figure out how to
implement too many radically complex algorithms under intensive time pressure.

As a front-end engineer, the biggest thing that would help you is probably
knowing enough about many of the common web technologies that you'll
conceivably use and interact with so you'll be able to pick the easiest and
simplest ways to solve problems. You also have to be good at confidently
communicating with everybody from backend developers to designers to business
guys and understand enough about what they're saying in order to advise them
when one of their ideas wouldn't be a good idea to implement and have possible
alternative solutions ready for them.

------
hardwaresofton
how do you define competitive programming?

I'm 99% sure the answer is no, but I just want to make sure I know what you
mean.

------
kamilrextin
not in my book

